# Mini Bolt Cutter



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice video. Thanks for taking the time to review these cutters because I've been thinking about getting them for over a year now, but I've never seen anyone at work with them or even heard anyone recommend them.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

derekwalls said:


> Nice video. Thanks for taking the time to review these cutters because I've been thinking about getting them for over a year now, but I've never seen anyone at work with them or even heard anyone recommend them.


I have had the exact opposite exposure, everyone has been taking about them. Not the cheapest tool, but well worthy the money. Really does a number to anything between the blades with no effort. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I use mine often. cuts solid ground conductor, screws and nails easily. yet it still can cut #14 stranded in half cleanly.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I use mine for stuff I dont want to eff my ***** up with.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Might have to go get a pair after the video. Thanks Nick. :thumbup:


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

That_Dude said:


> Might have to go get a pair after the video. Thanks Nick. :thumbup:


Be careful, as these tools making you want to cut everything!


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

How does it cut ACSR?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice vidieo but I would have likeed to see you cut something. Small padlock or some ASCR like hax was wondering. 
We still do not know what it will cut.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Nice vidieo but I would have likeed to see you cut something. Small padlock or some ASCR like hax was wondering.
> We still do not know what it will cut.


Small padlock would be approaching its limitation, but your right thanks for the feedback! We are going to need a montage!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've got those Knipex bolt cutters and they beat anything else I've ever used (Kleins, *****, H&K mini bolt cutters). You pay for them but they work: I can sail through 1/4" bolts without too much effort and zero damage to the cutting jaws.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Without the fancy handles or spring, they are $39 on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001H1HJQO/ref=s9_simh_gw_p60_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0FJA3X8JH744T87B80YV&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1630083502&pf_rd_i=507846

Check them out to make sure I am not missing something.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I didn't look real close at OPs version, what _DIY_ posted are the model I was talking about.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Big John said:


> I didn't look real close at OPs version, what _DIY_ posted are the model I was talking about.


I was looking all over for this DIY person... before realizing you were talking about me :laughing:

The pair in the OP's video are the better handles. Those models go up to $60 or so.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

$31 on Amazon for the Bahco.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

chewy said:


> $31 on Amazon for the Bahco.


SNAP-ON, you had my curiosity now you got my attention! have you ever used them?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a pair with the notch in the back of the blades. I think they will cut anything you can fit them around, awesome little things.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> I have a pair with the notch in the back of the blades. I think they will cut anything you can fit them around, awesome little things.


I saw those and thought those were amazing! They didn't include in the Knipex sample shipment I receive, extremely jealous. Such a simple idea but I bet it goes an extremely long way! Can't beat the power to size ratio on this bad ass tool!


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Are you guys saying the Bahco's are better than the Knipex?


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

DIYer4Life said:


> Are you guys saying the Bahco's are better than the Knipex?


I am not say yes or no until I try them out looks like I got another letter to write!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I am saying the Bahcos are manufactured by knipex for Bahco. Bahco is just distributed in the US by Snap On and is a seperate entity owned by SNA Europe.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

nick.sek said:


> SNAP-ON, you had my curiosity now you got my attention! have you ever used them?


I own them, use the mostly on basket tray.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

chewy said:


> I am saying the Bahcos are manufactured by knipex for Bahco. Bahco is just distributed in the US by Snap On and is a seperate entity owned by SNA Europe.


Talk about indirect....


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I use mine often. cuts solid ground conductor, screws and nails easily. yet it still can cut #14 stranded in half cleanly.


How are is that from beef cuts, to more delicate, It is an extremely well developed tool!:thumbup:

Though it makes me a destructive person!


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

chewy said:


> I use mine for stuff I dont want to eff my ***** up with.


They are awesome for destruction:thumbsup:! Save the ***** for the precison cuts, or less demanding!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I want one now. Don't know what for but I want it


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> I want one now. Don't know what for but I want it


It's christmas time -treat yourself - then go on a rampage of destroying 1/4 " or smaller pieces of metal !


----------

